# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Trong veo như thủy tinh nước hồ Montana(Mỹ) - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

*Ở Montana, nước trong xanh đến độ khi ném một đồ vật xuống, người ta vẫn nhìn thấy nó dưới đáy nước.*

Montana là một tiểu bang nằm ở Tây Bắc nước Mỹ. Tiểu bang này nổi tiếng với những vùng đồi núi rộng lớn, hùng vĩ và những hồ nước trong vắt nhìn thấy tận đáy, đặc biệt là các hồ nước nằm trong công viên Quốc gia Glacier. 


Đến thăm các hồ nước ở Glacier, du khách có nhiều lựa chọn cho một kỳ nghỉ thú vị. Cảnh quan thiên nhiên bao la với những hồ nước trong suốt bao bọc bởi núi non hùng vĩ chắc chắn là ngoại cảnh lý tưởng cho bất cứ nhiếp ảnh gia nào. 






Một chuyến picnic bên bờ hồ cùng cả gia đình cũng là một hoạt động lý tưởng vào ngày hè oi ả. Các hồ nước ở Montana có một lượng cá hồi rất lớn và là điểm đến cho mọi tay nghiền câu cá. 


Du khách cũng có thể lựa chọn những môn thể thao đòi hỏi nhiều vận động hơn như chèo thuyền ngắm cảnh, hay leo núi hoặc đơn giản là thuê một chiếc thuyền và nằm nghỉ ngơi thư giãn giữa thiên nhiên xanh mát, phía dưới là làn nước trong veo nhìn thấy tận đáy.

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Ôi nổi lên mặt nước thiệt là quá thích

----------


## lunas2

pải nói là quá tuyêt

----------


## khanhszin

woa... năm trên mặt nc... cảm giác thật yomost

----------


## loplipop

Trời ơi tuyệt quá
Lênh đênh trên mặt nước

----------


## rose

nước trong thật, nhìn pic đầu ảo thế

----------

